# Stocking a 75 gallon tank



## robertsworld (Jul 13, 2016)

I have been into tropical fish for a while but new to Cichlids. I have a 75 gallon tank that I am doing a Fishless cicling. I'm having a hard time on deciding how to stock. I have a hob filter 285 gph and a canister filter rated at 350 gph. Has a Sandy substrate and some artificial rocks for hiding. I'm thinking mbuna but not sure and what fish will go with what. How much should I over stock it and what would be the minimum no to have.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

There are thousands of types of cichlids in the world and you would be surprised how many are actually available for use in aquariums. You will need to provide more information. Since you are posting in the general african forum I am assuming you have not narrowed it down between tanganyikan, victorians, Haps/peacocks, or mbuna (although you did mention that you think you want mbuna). I would start by making sure you are getting information in the right category for you. I would skip victorians for first timers. Tanganyikan's are an option for those who like complex patterns in fish - in general they do not have the lavish colors found on the other choices. Their silhouette can be quite intriguing. The mbuna are your powerhouse eye catching color fish. Peacocks and haps can also have some really amazing colors and are often more complex colors. The trade-off for peacocks and haps is your females are often drab colors.

Which brings me to your second critical question...do you want to have a tank with only male fish or would you like several groups of fish? Just male fish will likely require more cost to obtain the fish and effort/attention in the lifetime of the tank to ensure no fighting issues.

Third question is ... is your tank a 4ft tank?

Fourth question is... do you have a favorite? Since there are tons of fish choices and people all have different tastes, it is good for you to tell us what your favorite fish is and people can try to build a tank around that fish (if it is a reasonable fish for your tank that is).


----------



## robertsworld (Jul 13, 2016)

My tank is a 48 inch long. The reason I said mbuna because of their colors. I have considered peacocks. Can peacocks and haps coexists together? Females or males does not matter. I am looking for fish that are colorful.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would plan on 15 fish from 3 species and shoot for 1m:4f of each. Choose peaceful fish that mature <= 6". I would recommend:

Yellow labs
Rusties
Cynotilapia sp hara


----------



## robertsworld (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. As I stated earlier I am waiting for my tank to cycle and I am not into any rush. I am just confused on what fish to get and how many. I have thought about Yellow Labs. I will take all the suggestions into account. Any other ideas would be appreciated. I just don't want to put the wrong fish together.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

DJ's suggestion is a good one. I absolutely love yellow labs and they are really common. Rusties are nice too. I have not had hara's. Is there anything you do not like about the suggestion?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually with 75G you could add a species. 20 fish, 4 species. In addition to the above, you could do albino socolofi.


----------



## robertsworld (Jul 13, 2016)

I've made several list of fish and a lot of these fish are on the lists. Your recommendations has made my decisions easier. What about Acei, zebra or Lemon jake


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lemon Jake is a peacock and better with other haps and peacocks. Mixing them with yellow labs would be OK.

Zebra is a metriaclima. Often the females are yellow/orange and thus not much contrast with yellow labs, but if you omit yellow labs a Metriaclima could work.

Acei is a great choice, but then I would omit the hara...the mid-blue color is too close for my taste. Between Acei and hara...I chose the hara but your preferences may differ.


----------



## robertsworld (Jul 13, 2016)

One quick question. Is it okay to go with juveniles and gamble on the sex ratio or go with the older ones so you can make sure it is 4 f to 1 m.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I always go for Juvies, let them grow and then remove the "excess" males. To try and get the "Correct" ratio get 2X the amount of females you need.

Ex. If you want 4 females then get 8 Juvies.


----------

